# OK this is weird, I just found a baby fish in my shrimp tank



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was looking at my planted tank just now to see how my CWB shrimp was doing and saw what at first I thought was a baby shrimp....turns out its NOT...its a baby fish....looks like a Guppy baby, but I don't have any Guppies??? The only other fish that was in that tank was the 5 Cherry Barb longfins, and I didn't notice anyone preggy....is it possible one of them was and dropped babies in my tank that were hiding in the plants.

I moved out some plants to the other tank, so far I only see the one, but I have NO idea how it got there other than those Barbs.

Its clear looking so I can't tell what it is...


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

You must have Magical "BLUE' (for aquatics) "THUMBS". LOL guess you'll have to wait til it grows up a bit more, but I will bet it is a barb...awesome! Good luck with Kwas. Wish I was coming, so I could see all your winning ribbons!!! & entries.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah, just keep fingers crossed...I haven't won anything yet  This is a big show and competition is fierce, the best come out for this one  It'll be tough to win!

I just like showing off my Betta boys, and I enjoy making crafts (been doing it for years) so its a FUN thing for me.

Don't know about the blue thumb thing  Things just seem to happen in my tanks....OH my baby snails hatched, they are all dropped into the big tank...will be a little while before I can get them out, as they are tiny blobs right now.

I will be thrilled if that is a longfin cherry barb as I think they are beautiful little fish. Hoping to get some more.

OH my new pair of Killiefish the small F/panchax Golds I think they're breeding too. I noticed she's got a big belly and he's sticking so close to her they look almost glued. Guess they like the old Taiwan Bee tank I put them in.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I had something similar happen to me. My 150 gallon has a crazy pair of horny mystery snails that are making babies non-stop. Across the room, about 20 feet, i have my discus tank, somehow one baby ivory mystery snail popped up in that tank. I have zero clue how he got there, but unmistakenly, he's living in the discus tank all by himself.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you buy any plants at one of the auctions and put it in your tank, as I have seen small fish in the plants at auctions. Also maybe a fish egg in with the plants.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a corkscrew val 2 weeks ago, but they are sooo slim I think I would have seen a baby on it...so far I have only found 1 baby....just have to try to keep it alive and see what it turns into.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Some people can't have fish breed for them no matter what they try, and some have fry appear out of thin air in a fishless tank!  

I'm dilligently waiting for a shrimp to materialize in my fish tank. Karma and all that jazz.... *grin*

PS: Lord, If you are listening, can you make it one o' those rare, expensive ones 

Al.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've had at least one mystery fishie fry, some larvae of, I think it was a dragon or may fly plus a number of 'mystery' snails, and the only way any of them got where I found them is with one or more plants I brought in. Even though I rinse them well, often leave them in a bucket for a day or two, in case of any unwanted pests.. I got scuds this way too.. which are now in all my tanks, I think. I keep hoping the loaches will eat the darn things, though they don't seem to do much harm and are sort of interesting to watch, when they are visible.

And bear in mind, new born snails are tiny, depending on the species, they can be virtually invisible at first, so you can miss them very, very easily indeed.


----------

